# Getting a Japenese akita cross staffordshire bull terrier



## sdc121 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am thinking of getting a male 8 week old Japanese akita cross staffordshire bull terrier, could people tell me what they think to these dogs if been anything bad or good reviews?

I would appreciate your advise.

Thanks
Steven


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I would look up both breeds in detail and decide if its something which appeals to you.

No body can tell you what this dog will be like - Its a mongrel and could take either dogs characteristics.

From the Akita side - Are you prepared for a dog which can never go off lead? A dog which is a natural gaurder so will possibly need to be put out the way whenever you have visitors / children over to play with your kiddies? Which could be prone to same sex dog aggression? Which has an extremely high prey drive and aloof /doesn't listen lol (The kennel club actually describe American Akitas as Aloof in the breed description) when out of the house? And moults alot.

From the Staffy side - Are you prepared for a head strong dog who wont stand down? For the 'stigma' attached to the breed also happy buying a pup knowing the current rescue situation with Staffordshire Bull Terriers and Crosses.?

Obviously both breeds also have some amazing positives BUT I think you need to consider the worst case scenario in-case the dog takes on all the not so easy to handle characteristics from either breed. 

Also bear in mind this dog would have most likely came from a back yard breeder (NO respectable breeder would mix these two breeds!) so they wont have been bred for health / temperament. You will be paying money for a possible time bomb of any such issues.

Personally I wouldnt pay a penny for a pup of this mixture.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogs don't really come with 'reviews' as they're not a washing machine, TV or car 

Personally, the likelihood of this mix being bred by an ethical breeder is zero, so there won't have been any thought put into the breeding at all & there could be all sorts of future problems. 

It could turn out to have all the worst traits of one or both breeds, & both breeds require the parents to be health tested, & both breeds will need to be tested for their respective hereditary diseases, meaning theoretically the puppies could inherit double the conditions of a pedigree dog. 

Anyone breeding staffies or staffie crosses at the moment is contributing to the current rescue crisis.

I also sincerely hope the mum is the JA


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, how on earth would that kind of mix work?


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like a couple of "status" dogs got together by misfortune or back yard design. You would have no idea of whether parents were "good temperament" or a liability. Could you see the parents before you buy. If you have the patience of a saint and the time to go with it, plus ignore all the points made by others you MIGHT enjoy your new life together.
I don't mean to sound harsh and don't know how experienced you are with dogs of this type but even an experienced owner might struggle. This would be a huge commitment and a lot of work.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

For all the reasons already stated, I wouldn't touch these pups with a barge pole!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

I fell hook, line, and sinker for the last wind-up. 
Surely this is one too?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I fell hook, line, and sinker for the last wind-up.
> Surely this is one too?


some idiot is obviously breeding them.
i have 5 gorgeous puppy's and are 8 weeks old and ready to find new loving homes,they all have been wormed and flead up to date,they are very friendly and loving pups,and will go outside when the back door is open,*mom is american akita and dad is a staff *and both parents have fantastic temperaments,and the pups have been bought up with young children.£300.there are 3 girls and 2 boys,the first 3 pics are the girls and the last 2 pics are the boys.please only genuine callers and no private numbers and please call only thankyou

But this ad is out of date.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I fell hook, line, and sinker for the last wind-up.
> Surely this is one too?


I`m kind of hoping its a wind-up aswell, but I have just in the last week come across two Akita mixes, both very young dogs, one an Akita x Rottie. The other an Akita x GSD, so maybe Akita xs are becoming popular.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Luz said:


> some idiot is obviously breeding them.
> i have 5 gorgeous puppy's and are 8 weeks old and ready to find new loving homes,they all have been wormed and flead up to date,they are very friendly and loving pups,and will go outside when the back door is open,*mom is american akita and dad is a staff *and both parents have fantastic temperaments,and the pups have been bought up with young children.£300.there are 3 girls and 2 boys,the first 3 pics are the girls and the last 2 pics are the boys.please only genuine callers and no private numbers and please call only thankyou
> 
> But this ad is out of date.


Oh geez....


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like someone trolling:Yawn:

Personally think this particular cross is awful and wouldn't touch with a barge pole.

At the risk of upsetting any Akita owners, an Akita is the only dog (so far) that has scared me rigid. This is going back some years now, a friend got a pup, but I didnt go to the house until the dog was several years old. From the moment I entered the house til I left, the dogs eyes never left me. From time to time she would bark strongly at me. I ignored her and took care not to meet her gaze, to be quite honest when I was left alone with her for a few minutes I was very nervous and I'm sure she was aware of this. I was so glad to leave the house (and in one piece) and never went back. Never been scared of any dog prior to that, just treated dogs with the respect they deserve, but this one changed me and I have been wary of the breed ever since. Sorry Akita lovers.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

american bulldog x american akita ,

Japanese boudaux (japanese akita x douge de boudaux ) girls an boys Here i have a wounderful big litter of japanese boudaux. big chunky healthy pups

11 month French Mastiff x American Akita Dog 

HERE WE HAVE 8 BEAUTIFUL CHUNKY AKITA X ROTTWEILER PUPS FOR SALE 

have 4 beautiful pups for sale they are Akita x springer spaniel

Akita x husky x french mastiff x american bulldog girl


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

No way of knowing!
the two breeds you mention, you could have timebomb
but then again with the correct treatment you could end up with a couch potato! but doubtful
BUT! somehow cannot get my head why someone would want to cross such breeds
Waws the litter an accident, and itf you dont mind me asking are you paying much for theis pup?


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

just googled it as i couldn't begin to imagine what these look like, they are cute as hell but that's not definitely not a good enough reason for getting a pup so yeah - what everyone else said!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I fell hook, line, and sinker for the last* wind-up.*
> Surely this is one too?


I was thinking that.

I always fall for them as well.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I fell hook, line, and sinker for the last wind-up.
> Surely this is one too?


Which wind up was that? I'd like to know because I probably fell for it too and didn't even realise!


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Luz said:


> Which wind up was that? I'd like to know because I probably fell for it too and didn't even realise!


hahahah me too


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sdc121 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking of getting a male 8 week old Japanese akita cross staffordshire bull terrier, could people tell me what they think to these dogs if been anything bad or good reviews?
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with either breed, providing they are in the hands of a savvy owner who has done the research on the breed and what is needed to succesfully own them and put in all the work on early and continued socialisation and training. Both breeds though especially the Akita maybe even more so without that can become an accident waiting to happen.

Parents temperament is very important but so it rearing socialisation and training the pups. Akitas I know from speaking to owners of especially the American type/lines can be very feisty and selective which dogs they like and dont like and who they live with other dog wise. Staffies can be great, but again can be known to be dog agressive if not brought up and trained correctly. Akitas can be very guarding and territorial. Staffies tend to love people but not so good with other dogs if brought up wrongly.

Before you even consider getting one I suggest you do your research on both breeds throughly as regards to personality, temperaments and socialisation and traing requirements and then decide if your up to doing it properly.
There isnt lots of Akitas and Staffies in rescue for nothing, as well as indescrimanate breeding without thought, a lot are there because people got the wrong dogs in the first place and couldnt cope with them or put in what they need in the first place.

Not always easy breeds individually so a mix of the two is anyones guess.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I fell hook, line, and sinker for the last wind-up.
> Surely this is one too?


Unfortunately, this is the state of certain types of dog breeding in the UK. These pups really are being bred too frequently by idiots as status dogs.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> Unfortunately, this is the state of certain types of dog breeding in the UK. These pups really are being bred too frequently by idiots as status dogs.


Sadly after some googling theres a fair few - Just google Akita X Staffy under google images  So so sad. (I had to google it as couldnt understand what on earth it would look like)

Its as stupid a mix as my girl - Shar Pei X Rottie  Who goes to someone and BUYS that?

All I have to say is good job some people pick up the pieces as I doubt all of them end up in long term homes  Makes me so angry


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Siskin said:


> At the risk of upsetting any Akita owners, an Akita is the only dog (so far) that has scared me rigid.


I have to agree and I deal with horses built like brick houses every day that could crush me in an instant! I saw one in the park and I virtually ran away, shameful, but I was wetting myself!


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys

I had to register on this forum just to put right some of the absolute ignorance that has been spouted in this thread.

While i certainly agree that people shouldn't be breeding any staff or akita cross dogs due to unfortunate amount in rescue centres, some of the rubbish said in this thread for a pet forum is unbelievable.

I own a Akita/Staffy cross that we got as a rescue from the Rspca over 2 years ago now and she has been an absolute delight to own. Of course she required strong leadership and training like any new young dog would need, but to see so many people stating negative things is just untrue.

Firstly she lives happily with a older male jack russel/ staffy cross, is NEVER people aggressive or intimidating towards people, in fact she's very excited to meet anyone new, including strangers into the house.

As for never being off lead, we have a local park with many dogs of all breeds and she gets of to run every day with no problems what so ever and absolutley loves to play with many dogs. The high prey drive may be true, to say they cannot be controlled is total tosh. I also have a bearded dragon, turtles and i had budgies for the first year she was here and not once was there any bad behaviour towards any of my other pets.

What i would agree on is many morons get dogs like Akitas/Staffs and in turn the dogs get a bad name. But i would have expected a little more common sense from some of the posters in this thread. Any dog can be badly behaved with a moron owner.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Dan1234 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had to register on this forum just to put right some of the absolute ignorance that has been spouted in this thread.
> 
> ...


As nice as your girl is, there is simply no way to predict what the outcome will be of this sort of mating, both from a health, and temperament point of view. And it is downright irresponsible to allow a staffy bitch to be mated by an akita dog, it is possible, but because of the size difference it would be absolutely irresponsible to put a smaller bitch through this sort of pregnancy and whelping, there are enough risks with a pregnancy where the parents are of equal size, or there abouts.

You obviously won't know the parentage of your girl if you got her from a rescue centre, they will go on what they've been told, possibly by the *breeder* and I use that term lightly, or whoever handed her in as a youngster? So you may well not know which way round the parents were, but given that these cross breeds seem to be more frequent than thought, I'm guessing a percentage of the litters will be with the staffy as the mother.

I'm also guessing the health of your girl is just an unknown, ie you won't be able to trace any health test results? Another disadvantage with the vast majority of cross breeds, not that I'm excluding pedigree breeds from that worry as well, because there's certainly a fair few people don't bother with the health tests available for pedigrees as well.

Given that there seems to be quite a number of this *type* of dog being used as a status symbol, it's not difficult to then see the link as to why people don't feel comfortable around them, or crosses of this type. It's not moronic, it's common sense. As much as I advocate that it is deed not breed, as do the majority of members on here, you can't help but link this sort of status dog, to the sort of owner it will attract, and that sort of association does lead to people being fearful of how the dog will react/behave, simply because people who want a status symbol sort of dog, want it to help them appear *tough* or *hard* in some way. So it's unlikely they've taken the time to socialise and train their dogs to be able to interact with other dogs and people, as that simply isn't what a lot of them are bothered about. And I'm very sure that some people who own this sort of breed type, and the crosses from them, are likely to train their dogs with the intent that they are anti social.

Given the fact that both these breeds are powerful, muscular breeds, I too would be worried if I saw something like that on the horizon. And although I do try to judge each dog as an individual, it's the knowledge above that makes me *feel* that unfortunately these dogs are a victim off the sort of owners that attract them.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan1234 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had to register on this forum just to put right some of the absolute ignorance that has been spouted in this thread.
> 
> ...


Nobody is slating the cross or spouting rubbish, people are just trying to make the OP aware of what could potentially go 'wrong' with this mix of breeds. It could also happen with any other breed of dog, I agree it is all in the upbringing but it is the absolute truth that Akitas ARE prone to same sex aggression/dog aggression, they are very aloof and are naturally very protective of their family and their surroundings with a relatively high prey drive. Mix that with the headstrong, equally protective Staffy and of course you COULD have a recipe for disaster. The dog could turn out to be an absolute dream like your own SBT x Akita, however - I think it's wrong to be all pink and fluffy about it and tell him that everything will be fine because with dog ownership, it very often isn't! The OP asked for both good and bad and that is what he has been given! However I think it is VERY important to point out all the potential negatives to ANY breed of dog because it is all too easy for people to be excited and have this idea in their head of the pup turning into the perfect dog, they get blinded by this and don't consider the bad points, so I think we are absolutely right to make a point of it. If the owner thinks they can cope and devote enough time and energy into preventing these 'bad' traits from coming out, then he'll know if he is the right person for the dog. It might be negative but someone's got to point it out.

Sorry if we have offended you


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had to register on this forum just to put right some of the absolute ignorance that has been spouted in this thread.
> 
> ...


No one is slating either breed.

I did though list known possible issues which Akitas are well known for to those who have done their research.

Just because 1 Akita X Staffy doesnt suffer from same sex dog aggression / strong guarding tendancy / aloofness which recommends the dog is NEVER off lead (How many new owners are warned of this known Akita trait I wander?) it doesn't mean that all cross breeds of the same mix will be the same. 

The OP is most likely about to go buy this puppy from a back yard breeder adding to the rescue problem and fueling the supply / demand for this crazy mix of breeds.

And yep I think its a stupid mix of breeds - I dont understand why anyone would breed these?  Akitas and Staffys are amazing in their own right - get one or the other - Go to a breed rescue not some numpty breeding them for the dosh.

I do though have nothing against X breeds - just the idiot who breed them for money with no care for health checks or the pups future (Just check gumtree for the 100's of mongrels going free added in the last few days :-()

I have a Rottie X Shar Pei - A stupid mix which I would never pay money for. Bred by a back yard breeder and given away for free at 10 months old on her 4th home. What happened to the rest of her litter? All because some idiot wanted to make some dosh on some black / tan puppies. I also believe my girls mixture of breeds is stupid and can lead to all length of health problems 

By mixing a breed you do not know which characteristics your dog is going to pick up - More staffy or more Akita? Its better to prepare for the worst than paint a fluffy pink picture.

With the natural aloofness of an Akita I dont think they are a breed which should be off lead (Theres obs some exceptions to the rules) but if you look at specialist breed rescues they recommend they are NOT let off lead.

Therefore a similar approach should be taken with crosses to the same extent - Esp by those who are looking into getting such cross. Ie this may not turn into the family friendly off lead everyday dog the wagging its tail to visitors to the house dog which they are after.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Whilst your dog is lovely, lining the pockets of a 'breeder' who is purposely mixing this cross to appeal to a certain type of owner is surely not a wise idea. To say I don't believe it is a sign of a responsible breeder is a massive understatement. 
Had the OP said they had seen a gorgeous Staff/Akita cross in a rescue, they would have probably got a different response. 

As you more or less stated in your post, other owners of Staff/Akitas probably don't end up with happy gentle well balanced dogs like yours as that is probably not what they were looking for in the first place with such a cross and not how they will bring them up.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Having unpredictable Mals and knowing how Akita's can be too I wouldn't touch this mix with a barge pole TBH! Like Mals, Akita's are very strong dogs, unlike Mals they can be even more unsociable around dogs so I've heard, even with people too - something which Mals are not.

No if you want one or the other I'd go for a Staff OR an Akita, at least that way you'll know what to expect - roughly! A Staff would be much more easy to handle, good around kids too so if you've no experience with an Akita I think a Staff is more for you.

ETA - *Dan1234*, I have three Malamutes *all three are different* - where does your reasoning apply with all crosses like yours being the same? It will depend on the temperaments of both parents and as they are likely NOT the same parents as yours, you have a very moote point! Surely what *you are spouting* is ignorance!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had to register on this forum just to put right some of the absolute ignorance that has been spouted in this thread.
> 
> ...


With all due respects your girl of this cross may well be a delight probably because she was brought up right by yourself and all credit to you, but unfortunately one dog thats relatively been easy and a joy doesnt mean that the breed or breeds are all the same.

This is actually from Akita Rescue and Welfare, and considering they own the breed plus deal with many for rehoming plus advise people and help owners with problems I should imagine that they do know what the are talking about Whilstits true any dog can be a problem with a moron owner, depending on the breed in question and what they are like, the problems can be to a much greater or lesser degree.

Akita Personality

Some breeders will tell you that the Akita's temperament is dependent on its environment as a puppy. That is only partially correct. The disposition of an Akita is the product of its early home life, handling, socialization, and heredity.

Dog-Aggressive?

Akitas are generally considered dog-aggressive. They are usually outgoing, fun-loving, and friendly toward other pets they have known since puppyhood, although this is not always the case. They are not always trustworthy around dogs with which they are raised, and should not be allowed off leash when other dogs are in the vicinity.

Adults should always be walked with a well fitting collar, preferably of the half check type, and short, stout leash, since control must be exercised when strange dogs are encountered. They are strong willed, and must receive early socialization and regular training to control their aggressiveness. They are fierce and dominating when challenged by other dogs, and their curious, mischievous natures sometimes lead to such challenges. Few if any timid or reclusive Akitas are to be found.

People-Aggressive?

Akitas are also considered by most breeders to be people-aggressive if not properly socialized while still puppies. To reduce this human-aggressive trait, they should be taken for walks in the park and put in contact with humans at every opportunity. Socialization is most effective when the dogs are young. As soon as your pup has had its vaccinations, teach it people manners while its leash training is underway. An Akita isn't apt to attack human beings who are minding their own business, but it should be introduced to other humans, and the earlier the better.

Some Akitas are non-aggressive until a year or more of age, when they change and become notably dominant. To their families, they are always intelligent, lovable, and trainable, yet stubborn  they definitely have a mind of their own. After a year of age, most Akitas will become more possessive and defensive of their families and property. At maturity, they are usually aggressive toward other animals, and sometimes toward strange people.

Akita Personality | Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Having unpredictable Mals and knowing how Akita's can be too I wouldn't touch this mix with a barge pole TBH! Like Mals, Akita's are very strong dogs, unlike Mals they can be even more unsociable around dogs so I've heard, even with people too - something which Mals are not.
> 
> No if you want one or the other I'd go for a Staff OR an Akita, at least that way you'll know what to expect - roughly! A Staff would be much more easy to handle, good around kids too so if you've no experience with an Akita I think a Staff is more for you.
> 
> ETA - *Dan1234*, I have three Malamutes *all three are different* - where does your reasoning apply with all crosses like yours being the same? It will depend on the temperaments of both parents and as they are likely NOT the same parents as yours, you have a very moote point! Surely what *you are spouting* is ignorance!!


Well, let me start by addressing this post. First off if your dogs are unpredictable then that's down to your training and obviously not paying enough attention to your dogs signs and signals. 
My dogs are both very predictable. I spend a lot of time with them, i walk them for a long time every day, and they have been exposed to many situations and I can honestly say I know how my dog will react to given circumstances. 
Obviously all dogs have different personalities, that does not mean you can't train all of them to not savage other dogs, or want to attack visitors/children. I've never once said all dogs are the same. What i did say is that with correct training and time they can lead happy well balanced lives.

To all other people stating about the op etc. Again i did agree that these breeds shouldn't be mixed, and its very irresponsible to be mixing any large powerful breeds given the state of rescue centres. I also did a ton of research myself before getting my Akita cross and i'm well aware of many care sheets. What i was trying to get across is that with proper care and attention even these powerful breeds can be social animals. And to say things like "They just scare me" is your own personal problem and the breeds shouldn't be the ones tarnished for it.

Also on a finishing note. The "never off lead" issue. As I mentioned earlier I live close to a huge park where literately 100 dogs from the estate walk, and at times I've walked with maybe 12-15 owners all with dogs off lead, ranging from shepherds to Rotties to Bichon Frise. In my opinion and experience its usually the dogs that NEVER get let off that are snappy, and again that ranges from Huskies to Yorkie's. Might part of the problem with powerful breeds be that owners don't let the dogs socialise from a young age and keep them frustrated on a lead and unable to be "a dog"? I agree for some it may be daunting to let there big dog off for fear of something happening, but in my experience the ones that never get let off are the ones that show signs of aggression. Just my 2 cents any ways.


----------



## 2lude (Jun 6, 2013)

hi all I have joined this forum to give any future owners of these cross breed some info of what to expect

the picture is my akita staff cross alfie

I rescued him from a back yard breader as he had thwle worst case of worms I have ever seen in a dog and I couldn't leave him at their mercy

I'm so glad I did

pros 
loyal 
obedient 
intelligent 
loving 
good intuition 
very sociable with kids and other dogs 
picks up new tricks within 10 minutes of training 
no know health issues at the age of 3
generally good on and off lead

cons 
off lead can be a bit ignorant but eventually listens (probably my poor training over breed)
as a young pup had a strong chewing instinct after being newtered this helped a lot 
gets bored as a pup under 2 very easily and will create his own entertainment weather that being trying to hudini his way out of the house or chewing (stopped after puppy stage) 
strong puller I recommend a harness or equivalent as collars are no good 
can be defensive of his home but calms quickly especially once I tell him it's ok I count this a pro as he acts as a guard dog but others don't 
can be nippy with his teeth in playful mood but never hurts or breaks skin in fact he plays tug with my fingers that's how gentle he is

hope this helps any one else rescuing one of these

met several others from the same litter of 6, only heard of one being aggressive but that's down to a very bad owner


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I think the issue is that it's fine to get this cross from a rescue, you are doing a good thing, of course.

However, for someone to pay an unethical breeder who has deliberately produced this cross, and quite possibly done NO health tests, nor paid attention to temperament, nor socialised the pups, well, that is quite another thing. I would never want to line the pockets of a backyard breeder.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

2lude said:


> hi all I have joined this forum to give any future owners of these cross breed some info of what to expect
> 
> the picture is my akita staff cross alfie
> 
> ...


Glad to see another owner of this cross has had such a positive experience. I'd really like to see some more pics of your dog. Its interesting to see which parts he's took from which dog. 
Staffy crosses in general are usually very attractive dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

What do i think to BUYING a pup of this type? Dont. Go to your nearest rescue and rescue a "pure" staff instead......... pup or adult.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> What do i think to BUYING a pup of this type? Dont. Go to your nearest rescue and rescue a "pure" staff instead......... pup or adult.


This is the point so many are trying to make.

Theres a huuuge difference between rescuing a dog like this and actually buying and funding the back yard breeders who produce these crosses.

I love my Millie more than most things in this world BUT would I have bought her as a 8 week old pup? Heck no!

Someone who crosses breeds with no regard for temperament / health problems or the pups futures deserves no money what so ever. 

Theres enough staffies in rescue centres and going free on freeadds


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> This is the point so many are trying to make.
> 
> Theres a huuuge difference between rescuing a dog like this and actually buying and funding the back yard breeders who produce these crosses.
> 
> ...


Think everyone is in agreement about the buying any random crosses from BYB'ers, however the chap did use the word "rescued" so lets hope he didn't pay any money and this was more of an accident and the pups were given away.

The point I was trying to get across in earlier posts was that I felt that was a little breed bashing going on earlier in the thread.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> What do i think to BUYING a pup of this type? Dont. Go to your nearest rescue and rescue a "pure" staff instead......... pup or adult.


Totally agree with the first part of your post, I'm not to sure about the second half. Any dog deserves just as much chance to be rescued, "Pure" bred staff's or Akita/Staff crosses.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Luz said:


> some idiot is obviously breeding them.
> i have 5 gorgeous puppy's and are 8 weeks old and ready to find new loving homes,they all have been wormed and flead up to date,they are very friendly and loving pups,and will go outside when the back door is open,*mom is american akita and dad is a staff *and both parents have fantastic temperaments,and the pups have been bought up with young children.£300.there are 3 girls and 2 boys,the first 3 pics are the girls and the last 2 pics are the boys.please only genuine callers and no private numbers and please call only thankyou
> 
> But this ad is out of date.


£300!!!!!!!! Would rather get 2 rescue dogs and know i'd done my bit!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> Well, let me start by addressing this post. First off if your dogs are unpredictable then that's down to your training and obviously not paying enough attention to your dogs signs and signals.
> My dogs are both very predictable. I spend a lot of time with them, i walk them for a long time every day, and they have been exposed to many situations and I can honestly say I know how my dog will react to given circumstances.


No one can say absolutely for 100% certain how their dog will react to different circumstances, all dogs, yours, mine, everyones, are unpredictable we should never trust them 100% you cannot train out what centuries have bred in as far as some spitz breeds go! So your comment I feel, is grossly unfair when you don't know the circumstances or how much time someone actually puts into and spends with their dogs.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Luz said:


> For all the reasons already stated, I wouldn't touch these pups with a barge pole!


You took the words right out of my mouth!



Luz said:


> some idiot is obviously breeding them.
> i have 5 gorgeous puppy's and are 8 weeks old and ready to find new loving homes,they all have been wormed and flead up to date,they are very friendly and loving pups,and will go outside when the back door is open,*mom is american akita and dad is a staff *and both parents have fantastic temperaments,and the pups have been bought up with young children.£300.there are 3 girls and 2 boys,the first 3 pics are the girls and the last 2 pics are the boys.please only genuine callers and no private numbers and please call only thankyou
> 
> But this ad is out of date.


Well they didn't do that on their own did they? An Akita is a big dog, a staffie is a little one. I wish people would leave breeds to themselves unless they have a good reason to cross them. I am thinking of the Leonberger, produced from other breeds not so long ago and possibly the labradoodle which is turning out to be an excellent dog.

Why mess about. What is wrong with an akita? Both breeds have a tendency toward dog aggression, so I doubt you will get a lovely family pet who can go play with the others.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Either way it's two breeds that can mature to be intolerant of other dogs. I personally wouldn't have an Akita so it wouldn't be for me, but I wouldn't have plenty of dog breeds. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

the op was made back in 2012.. so lets hope that pup he was getting has grown up healthily with good owner... as for breeding these it does seem a strange mix.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Like some of the early posters on this thread, the only dog I've ever been frightened of was an akita. I'd known Teddy since he was 8 weeks old when his owner got him. I was friendly in an "hello, how are you, nice pup" way with his owner, but wasn't pally. He introduced me to Teddy, and I saw this dog (and cuddled him) twice a day five times a week as I went to and from work. (He was almost always in the front garden). I considered Teddy one of my dog 'friends' and would often give him a treat and a hug at the gate. He would stand on his hind legs and lick my ears wile I rubbed his chest. One day, when he was three years old, and he had his head on my shoulder, he began to growl. I gently placed my hands either side of his face and very slowly drew back my head. He was growling in a very threatening and aggressive manner, and suddenly lunged at me. I was very fortunate in that I was far enough back to jerk my face out of his way, but I have no doubt that if he could have bitten me, he would have done so. I never touched him again, and in fact crossed the road to avoid passing the gate. I don't know what prompted that lunge - whether it was me, whether he had seen something behind me (but it was me he was focussed on), or whether when I became tense due to his growling, he picked up on that and it prompted him to go for me. I was on my way into work and hadn't touched any other dogs, so should not have smelt threateningly 'doggy'. The following day he was wagging and yodelling at me over the gate, but I ignored what I would once have taken as an invitation to give him a love.

I suppose much of it was my own fault for becoming so familiar with someone else's dog, so feel free to throw some flak at me! But I used to meet many dogs of all varieties, some of which I saw on a regular basis, knew by name and would give a biccie to, and often chat with their owners. This is the only one I have ever, ever felt really afraid of. There were, and are dogs that I am cautious with - but with him I was terrified, and to be honest if I could have avoided going down his street I would have.

I have only known one other akita, and she was a nasty aggressive animal, too, and had all sorts of complaints against her.

I'm sure that every akita isn't like this - physically they are a stunningly beautiful dog, but incredibly powerful, and by all accounts a dog which needs a firm upbringing. However, my experience has definitely coloured my opinion of the breed. I am wary of them and personally would never keep one. 

Staffies, however, are magic on legs!


----------



## LittleTinASoup (Jun 7, 2013)

As others have stated if you choose to get the pup your going to need experience with head strong powerful dogs and yes it is a strange mix but I have been criticised for my Rottweiler x Bullmastiff with comments like 'is that even legal?', 'two vicious dogs? That can't be a good mix', 'why would anyone breed two dogs with such a bad reputation for hip dysplacia?' My personal opinion is if you put the time in and know and fully understand what dog you could be getting good and bad, possible health problems and all you could have a loving family pet.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LittleTinASoup said:


> As others have stated if you choose to get the pup your going to need experience with head strong powerful dogs and yes it is a strange mix but I have been criticised for my Rottweiler x Bullmastiff with comments like 'is that even legal?', 'two vicious dogs? That can't be a good mix', 'why would anyone breed two dogs with such a bad reputation for hip dysplacia?' My personal opinion is if you put the time in and know and fully understand what dog you could be getting good and bad, possible health problems and all you could have a loving family pet.


To me its not about what others think.

Its about the type of breeder I would want to support  and by by support I mean give money to for a puppy.

If your dog was really weaned on to rice pudding and scrambled eggs at 8 weeks old then I hardly think your breeder is should we say the most responsible 

This is where the problems start but while people buy these puppies people will breed them.

And the cycle continues.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> To me its not about what others think.
> 
> Its about the type of breeder I would want to support
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this.

If someone wants to mate two breeds together and does it ethically, with all the health tests for the respective breeds, that's great.

But I would never, ever give money to someone who just felt like throwing two different breeds together because they thought the combination would be 'cute' or 'interesting' or 'unusual'.

There are so many dogs in rescues, I would rather support them than a backyard, unethical breeder.


----------



## LittleTinASoup (Jun 7, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> To me its not about what others think.
> 
> Its about the type of breeder I would want to support  and by by support I mean give money to for a puppy.
> 
> ...


I don't want to start a argument and I don't mean any hostility towards you at all but would it have been better to leave him with this breeder who wasn't proving him a proper diet and the possibility of him going to another irresponsible owner? People like that will always be breeding their dogs by accident or on purpose and to be honest, people not buying the pups will not stop them breeding


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

LittleTinASoup said:


> I don't want to start a argument and I don't mean any hostility towards you at all but would it have been better to leave him with this breeder who wasn't proving him a proper diet and the possibility of him going to another irresponsible owner? People like that will always be breeding their dogs by accident or on purpose and to be honest, *people not buying the pups will not stop them breeding*


That's actually where you are wrong.

If more people actually walked away, they would have to stop as there would be no market for the dogs they breed, which means no money in their back pockets.


----------



## LittleTinASoup (Jun 7, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> That's actually where you are wrong.
> 
> If more people actually walked away, they would have to stop as there would be no market for the dogs they breed, which means no money in their back pockets.


Where would the pups end up that no one came to buy? People's dogs are always going to breed and unfortunately not everyone will have their dogs neutered/spay


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

LittleTinASoup said:


> Where would the pups end up that no one came to buy? People's dogs are always going to breed and unfortunately not everyone will have their dogs neutered/spay


Hopefully, they would get handed into rescue, so appropriate checks could be made on potential new owners ensuring they would not get bounced around homes, hopefully, they would be spayed and neutered too.

Ideally, this is what someone would do if they could not sell their litter.

More people should actually walk away, rather than taking pity on a poorly bred, poorly kept puppy.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LittleTinASoup said:


> Where would the pups end up that no one came to buy? People's dogs are always going to breed and unfortunately not everyone will have their dogs neutered/spay


I said for me its about the type of breeder I would want to support. We obviously have very different views.

Personally I believe whilst people buy these bargain puppies then these uncaring breeders continue to breed.

Maybe if they struggled to sell a litter - had to hand them in to rescue or give them away then they will be less likely to breed their poor 'pet' dogs again?

They only breed as people will buy. Whilst people want a bargain rare breed people will breed these mixes.

And even worse people convince themselves they are 'saving' the puppy  no there not. They are encouraging the owners to continue to breed their poor dogs - sentencing more and more puppies to be born into the world for the sake of a couple of hundred quid a pup 

Each to their own.

Hand on heart I wouldn't of paid a penny for my dog as a puppy - the person who bred her was a money making selfish back yard breeder with no care for my girls future.


----------



## LittleTinASoup (Jun 7, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> Hopefully, they would get handed into rescue, so appropriate checks could be made on potential new owners ensuring they would not get bounced around homes, hopefully, they would be spayed and neutered too.
> 
> Ideally, this is what someone would do if they could not sell their litter.
> 
> More people should actually walk away, rather than taking pity on a poorly bred, poorly kept puppy.


I don't condone 'back yard breeding' at all but a lot of pedigree breeders are just as bad, surely the fact that some breeds have health problems is due to them being so poorly bred. Breeders seeking genetic perfection will increase the health problems.


----------



## LittleTinASoup (Jun 7, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> I said for me its about the type of breeder I would want to support. We obviously have very different views.
> 
> Personally I believe whilst people buy these bargain puppies then these uncaring breeders continue to breed.
> 
> ...


What defines a back yard breeder?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

LittleTinASoup said:


> I don't condone 'back yard breeding' at all but a lot of pedigree breeders are just as bad, surely the fact that some breeds have health problems is due to them being so poorly bred. Breeders seeking genetic perfection will increase the health problems.


Even your average mongrel can have serious, serious inherited health issues.

Lots of pedigree dog breeders test for genetic problems, it's up to you as the buyer to do your homework and research breeders, ask lots of questions and look at health test results.

Sadly the same can't be said for people who just throw two completely different dogs, of different breeds together.


----------



## LittleTinASoup (Jun 7, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> Even your average mongrel can have serious, serious inherited health issues.
> 
> Lots of pedigree dog breeders test for genetic problems, it's up to you as the buyer to do your homework and research breeders, ask lots of questions and look at health test results.
> 
> Sadly the same can't be said for people who just throw two completely different dogs, of different breeds together.


Both of my puppies parents had health checks before they were bred, yes it was irresponsible of them to wean him on to chicken and rice pudding (as I mentioned before I was shocked to find that out) but is it not just as bad that, some pedigree dogs are bred for their looks over their health? I feel as though the past few comment have been aimed at the fact my puppy is from a so called 'back yard breeder'


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

What health *tests* did they have. A health check is basically that the dog is breathing, has four legs, waggy tail and a wet nose  

I will agree with you, there are a lot of people breeding pedigree dogs that shouldn't be. Does that make it ok though to support unethical breeders of any sort of dog?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

LittleTinASoup said:


> Both of my puppies parents had health checks before they were bred, yes it was irresponsible of them to wean him on to chicken and rice pudding (as I mentioned before I was shocked to find that out) but is it not just as bad that, some pedigree dogs are bred for their looks over their health? I feel as though the past few comment have been aimed at the fact my puppy is from a so called 'back yard breeder'


Even animals that are bred for their looks, have health tests, not checks. Ethical responsible breeders health test their dogs, a simple health check simply does not suffice.

As for the ''Chicken and Rice Pudding'' comment, I have absolutely no idea what your getting at, yet no ethical, responsible breeder would give their puppies this, knowing it holds very little in way of nutritional value.

Most ethical responsible breeders, would check that their puppies were actually eating properly (weaned) before letting them go


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Dogs don't really come with 'reviews' as they're not a washing machine, TV or car
> 
> Anyone breeding staffies or staffie crosses at the moment is contributing to the current rescue crisis.


Enough said :thumbup:


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Dan1234 said:


> Well, let me start by addressing this post. First off if your dogs are unpredictable then that's down to your training and obviously not paying enough attention to your dogs signs and signals.
> My dogs are both very predictable. I spend a lot of time with them, i walk them for a long time every day, and they have been exposed to many situations and I can honestly say I know how my dog will react to given circumstances.


This reminds me so much of the dozens of Siberian Husky owners I have come across over the past 20 years whose "predictable" Husky, after years of obedience, suddenly reverts to breed type, disappears over the horizon and has ended up dead under a car or shot by a farmer for worrying/killing livestock.
"It's always come back before!" they weep. I don't believe any breed is totally predictable and especially the Spitz breeds (which include Huskies and Akitas) which have a large streak of hard-headed independence within their personalities.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

LittleTinASoup said:


> I don't want to start a argument and I don't mean any hostility towards you at all but would it have been better to leave him with this breeder who wasn't proving him a proper diet and the possibility of him going to another irresponsible owner? People like that will always be breeding their dogs by accident or on purpose and to be honest, people not buying the pups will not stop them breeding


Actually, yes, as harsh as it sounds, it would've been better leaving the pup where he was IMO. 'Rescuing' puppies by paying money to BYBs or puppy farmers is just helping to ensure this kind of breeding continues.

If no one bought these puppies and the 'breeders' had to take all their puppies to rescue centres, loosing money, they'd soon stop breeding!



Zaros said:


> Enough said :thumbup:


I have to disagree that any breeding of Staffies is unethical and adding to the crisis at the moment. Back yard breeding yes (like in any breed) but good breeders thoughtfully breeding for health, temperament and type need to continue to ensure a healthy future for the breed and those kind of breeders are very careful who their pups go to. Should any of their pup owners not be able to continue to care for the dog then they will take them back too.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

LittleTinASoup said:


> I don't want to start a argument and I don't mean any hostility towards you at all but would it have been better to leave him with this breeder who wasn't proving him a proper diet and the possibility of him going to another irresponsible owner? People like that will always be breeding their dogs by accident or on purpose and to be honest, people not buying the pups will not stop them breeding


It's precisely this 'logic' that makes people continue lining the pockets of vile, unethical breeders.

If you really want to help a pup or dog in distress, then it's simple - rescue.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

LittleTinASoup said:


> Both of my puppies parents had health checks before they were bred, yes it was* irresponsible *of them to wean him on to chicken and rice pudding (as I mentioned before I was shocked to find that out) but is it not just as bad that, some pedigree dogs are bred for their looks over their health? I feel as though the past few comment have been aimed at the fact my puppy is from a so called 'back yard breeder'


_'irresponsible'_?

No, downright dangerous, actually.

It is vital that pups get sufficient nutrition.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

raindog said:


> This reminds me so much of the dozens of Siberian Husky owners I have come across over the past 20 years whose "predictable" Husky, after years of obedience, suddenly reverts to breed type, disappears over the horizon and has ended up dead under a car or shot by a farmer for worrying/killing livestock.
> "It's always come back before!" they weep. I don't believe any breed is totally predictable and especially the Spitz breeds (which include Huskies and Akitas) which have a large streak of hard-headed independence within their personalities.


Guess what, everything in life has a small risk. Every time you pull out at a junction there's a risk, does it mean you don't ever go out in the car? i doubt it. I deem to know my dogs well enough that the risk they will run off and go under a car extremely small. 
We'll just have to disagree on that one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> Guess what, everything in life has a small risk. Every time you pull out at a junction there's a risk, does it mean you don't ever go out in the car? i doubt it. I deem to know my dogs well enough that the risk they will run off and go under a car extremely small.
> We'll just have to disagree on that one.


That's not really a valid answer.

Spitz breeds are known for their unreliability, especially off lead, throw a bit of Staffordshire Bull Terrier into the mix and it could safely be said you have a dog with either both breed traits, or one with more than the other. One breed is known not to have great recall and both are capable of dog to dog aggression, all that is being pointed out is, why take unnecessary risks?


----------



## 2lude (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not getting dragged into this argument 

to answer a question posted earlier did not buy him he tried to sell him to me I counter offered to take him for free as he would be dead within a week if he didn't see a vet the litter was accidental from what I was told


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

JeanGenie said:


> That's not really a valid answer.
> 
> Spitz breeds are known for their unreliability, especially off lead, throw a bit of Staffordshire Bull Terrier into the mix and it could safely be said you have a dog with either both breed traits, or one with more than the other. One breed is known not to have great recall and both are capable of dog to dog aggression, all that is being pointed out is, why take unnecessary risks?


I find my answer a perfectly valid one.
You obviously find it a unnecessary risk, I obviously don't really see it as much of a risk at all. Lets just leave it at that as its getting a little boring arguing the same regurgitated points.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

2lude said:


> I'm not getting dragged into this argument
> 
> to answer a question posted earlier did not buy him he tried to sell him to me I counter offered to take him for free as he would be dead within a week if he didn't see a vet the litter was accidental from what I was told


I'm glad you didn't buy him, hopefully it was just accidental and possibly the fact he hasn't made any money will put him off. We can only hope for the best.

I'm still waiting for more pics though!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think you'll find Dan doesn't really know anything about the Spitz breeds, doubt he's ever owned one or researched them or he'd know that what Raindog said is perfectly true. I think with Raindogs decades of experience with Huskys he knows pretty much what he's talking about, there are some breeds that cannot have traits/characteristics 'trained' out of them. 

Tell you what Dan, join a couple of Facebook groups (Malamute Matters/Alaskan Malamute Owners/Siberian Husky and Malamute Owners) tell them your theories on training out prey drive and reliable recall and wait for the fun replies. Just hope you never get one of these dogs - for the dogs sake!


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Malmum said:


> I think you'll find Dan doesn't really know anything about the Spitz breeds, doubt he's ever owned one or researched them or he'd know that what Raindog said is perfectly true. I think with Raindogs decades of experience with Huskys he knows pretty much what he's talking about, there are some breeds that cannot have traits/characteristics 'trained' out of them.
> 
> Tell you what Dan, join a couple of Facebook groups (Malamute Matters/Alaskan Malamute Owners/Siberian Husky and Malamute Owners) tell them your theories on training out prey drive and reliable recall and wait for the fun replies. Just hope you never get one of these dogs - for the dogs sake!


Mature response making it personal. 
Judging by the zillion threads either posted in or by yourself I think you need to look in the mirror before calling me a bad owner.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What health *tests* did they have. A health check is basically that the dog is breathing, has four legs, waggy tail and a wet nose
> 
> ?


Please refrain from giving out inaccurate information!

I think you will find that a dog does not need four legs to breed


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DT said:


> Please refrain from giving out inaccurate information!
> 
> I think you will find that a dog does not need four legs to breed


Nagdammit, you're right DT, I obviously need to go back to the drawing board and start learning again from scratch about these health test thingamybobs. I mean, what do I know anyway  :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> I find my answer a perfectly valid one.
> You obviously find it a unnecessary risk, I obviously don't really see it as much of a risk at all. Lets just leave it at that as its getting a little boring arguing the same regurgitated points.


It's not really. Humans take risks with their lives everyday in the course of living our everyday lives.

I find it an unnecessary risk because if you had truly done your homework and spoken to the right people, there's no way on this earth you would allow your dog offlead knowing what trait's she could have possibly inherited.
Just because she comes back today, tomorrow or next week does not mean it's always going to be that way, it's called 'selective' hearing for a reason and it's what ALL Spitz breeds have at some point, along with dog aggression thrown into both mixes.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> Mature response making it personal.
> Judging by the zillion threads either posted in or by yourself* I think you need to look in the mirror before calling me a bad owner.*


Well I don't think that will keep me awake at night somehow, lol! 

Who is calling you a bad owner? Freudian Slip there I think! 
Naive yes - not necessarily a bad owner. To compare a mechanical vehicle with a human behind the wheel who has the power of rationality, plus a stop start peddle is a far cry from that of an animal, not capable of rational thought and driven by primal instincts - a very moot analogy that!

Here's a link for you to help you understand a Spitz's unpredictability.
Dreamwolves - Are you ready to own an Alaskan Malamute?

Plus a quote from that link:
Do you realise this is *not a breed you can allow to run free in the park* to play with other dogs, they must be under control at all times? Malamutes need a lot of training to master off lead recall. A lot as in 'at least 2yrs' - not just 'the first few months'. *Selective deafness can and does strike the malamute at any age or stage*, even when you think you have your Mal totally under control it can spring a runaway surprise on you, also* you can never fully trust your mally off lead* with strange dogs, your mally may be the best natured mally on the planet but it wont have to be asked twice to respond to an act of aggression by another dog. Even if that little terrier caused all the commotion, it is your dog and the breed who will suffer the blame.

Now I wonder if this is taken from actually knowing their breed or just because they like to scare monger. I'd go with the former TBH.

Anyone reading this thread and thinking of owning any of the Spitz breeds, please research them and speak to owners/breeders/workers before listening to folk who have little idea of the breeds capabilities. To safeguard your dog and keep it from harm.

ETA - Glad you like my posts/threads - you must find them interesting otherwise you wouldn't bother to read them!


----------



## Prjanik (May 22, 2015)

To all wondering we have an Akita Staff mix not long brought from a private owner as got diagnosed with Arthritis . she was never trained properly and has now just turned 1. we have had her for only 4 weeks and so far i have taught her to spin, give paw wait and sit at the road side. she still doesn't walk in a straight line and criss crossers a lot but that's because she is inquisitive.She likes to watch people and loves attention.Yes she does like to chase birds but its nothing that cant be handled. she has been of the lead now a few times when no other dogs have been around and comes back once she has gone a certain distance.The Akitu and staff have both been given bad names due to size and fighting ect. what you need to understand this is not the dogs doing but the shitty owners ( dragging them up thet way) rather then raising them well. My Akitu/cross staff lives with my young child of 6yrs and have had no issue other than a growl if the kid annoys her to often and then the dog is disciplined.The point is an Akitu cross staff can be very good dog with a soft temperment and mine is living proof so you can all stop judging the dog you dont know ,its as bad as racism, bias and its pure bigoted if you have never raised one yourself. End off.


Ps here is my Akitu/staff. very very dangerous and aggresive lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Might be worth checking the dates of threads before you post otherwise you come across as really random and abit odd!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2015)

Prjanik said:


> My Akitu/cross staff lives with my young child of 6yrs and have had no issue other than a growl if the kid annoys her to often and then the dog is disciplined.


Please don't let your child annoy the dog, and please don't discipline the dog for growling. Training the growl out of a dog actually makes them *less* safe. Instead, respect the dog's signals, let her know that she will be heard, and teach the child to respect the dog and not annoy her. Better for the dog to no longer feel the need to growl than be punished for growling.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Why on earth are you disciplining your dog????? It should be the kid if anyone!!! although noone needs it, the kid just needs to learn.

Your dog is growling to tell the kid to 'stop, I don't like that or you're hurting me'. Teach your kid what a growl means, I taught my 6 year old easily. She now knows to stop immediately if Muttly ever growls.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Prjanik said:


> My Akitu/cross staff lives with my young child of 6yrs and have had no issue other than a growl if the kid annoys her to often and then the dog is disciplined.


Please don't discipline your dog for vocalising her discomfort. A growl is a warning, she is trying to tell you that she is uncomfortable.
Rather than telling the dog off you would be smarter to reach your child to stop annoying the dog.

Akita's are a breed known to have very subtle warning signs that are easily missed, the last thing you want is for your dog to decide as she has been ignored so she skips the growling.

My dog was punished for growling as a pup so stopped growling, it didn't change his emotional response to situations, he was still uncomfortable but felt there was no point in vocalising his discomfort as it was ignored.
Now he understands that I listen to him and will step in if he feels uncomfortable so he has now started to relax and we can work on changing his emotional response to the stimuli so he doesn't feel the need to escalate.

If you are scared of spiders and one runs up to you making you scream, having someone discipline you will not stop you being scared of the spider, it will just stop you from screaming. Making you feel that you need to get rid of your fear in other ways


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> If you are scared of spiders and one runs up to you making you scream, having someone discipline you will not stop you being scared of the spider, it will just stop you from screaming. Making you feel that you need to get rid of your fear in other ways


I like that.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Prjanik said:


> To all wondering we have an Akita Staff mix not long brought from a private owner as got diagnosed with Arthritis . she was never trained properly and has now just turned 1. we have had her for only 4 weeks and so far i have taught her to spin, give paw wait and sit at the road side. she still doesn't walk in a straight line and criss crossers a lot but that's because she is inquisitive.She likes to watch people and loves attention.Yes she does like to chase birds but its nothing that cant be handled. she has been of the lead now a few times when no other dogs have been around and comes back once she has gone a certain distance.The Akitu and staff have both been given bad names due to size and fighting ect. what you need to understand this is not the dogs doing but the shitty owners ( dragging them up thet way) rather then raising them well. My Akitu/cross staff lives with my young child of 6yrs and have had no issue other than a growl if the kid annoys her to often and then the dog is disciplined.The point is an Akitu cross staff can be very good dog with a soft temperment and mine is living proof so you can all stop judging the dog you dont know ,its as bad as racism, bias and its pure bigoted if you have never raised one yourself. End off.
> 
> Ps here is my Akitu/staff. very very dangerous and aggresive lol


4 weeks can in most circumstances when rehoming a dog, can be a very short time, it often takes at least this long if not longer, for a dog to begin to start to be settled and work out where and how they fit into things and its often not until they do that you start to see the true personalities and any traits appear. So for that reason I in your position would still be showing a degree of caution.

Kids as well as dogs need to be taught how to view and interact with each other, a dog is a dog with natural instincts, and growling when they are not comfortable with a situation is a way of telling you that they may need space. Kids need to learn to respect that a dog isn't a toy and that they need space. If you actually suppress the growl that's a warning, in some circumstances it will lead the dog to not bother, if that happens then they may go to showing teeth, lunging and even biting. That goes for any dog regardless of breed.

There are some useful links below on child and dog interaction and safety.

https://positively.com/dog-behavior/new-dogs/introducing-a-new-dog/introducing-dog-to-children/

https://positively.com/animal-advocacy/dog-bite-prevention/child-dog-safety-guide/

https://positively.com/articles/dog-child-safetyguide/

https://positively.com/animal-advocacy/dog-bite-prevention/


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Prjanik said:


> To all wondering we have an Akita Staff mix not long brought from a private owner as got diagnosed with Arthritis . she was never trained properly and has now just turned 1. we have had her for only 4 weeks and so far i have taught her to spin, give paw wait and sit at the road side. she still doesn't walk in a straight line and criss crossers a lot but that's because she is inquisitive.She likes to watch people and loves attention.Yes she does like to chase birds but its nothing that cant be handled. she has been of the lead now a few times when no other dogs have been around and comes back once she has gone a certain distance.The Akitu and staff have both been given bad names due to size and fighting ect. what you need to understand this is not the dogs doing but the shitty owners ( dragging them up thet way) rather then raising them well. My Akitu/cross staff lives with my young child of 6yrs and have had no issue other than a growl if the kid annoys her to often and then the dog is disciplined.The point is an Akitu cross staff can be very good dog with a soft temperment and mine is living proof so you can all stop judging the dog you dont know ,its as bad as racism, bias and its pure bigoted if you have never raised one yourself. End off.
> 
> Ps here is my Akitu/staff. very very dangerous and aggresive lol


You've only had your dog four weeks....

So you've not actually 'raised one yourself'....

Hardly living proof of anything really....


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Prjanik said:


> To all wondering we have an Akita Staff mix not long brought from a private owner as got diagnosed with Arthritis . she was never trained properly and has now just turned 1. we have had her for only 4 weeks and so far i have taught her to spin, give paw wait and sit at the road side. she still doesn't walk in a straight line and criss crossers a lot but that's because she is inquisitive.She likes to watch people and loves attention.Yes she does like to chase birds but its nothing that cant be handled. she has been of the lead now a few times when no other dogs have been around and comes back once she has gone a certain distance.The Akitu and staff have both been given bad names due to size and fighting ect. what you need to understand this is not the dogs doing but the shitty owners ( dragging them up thet way) rather then raising them well. My Akitu/cross staff lives with my young child of 6yrs and have had no issue other than a growl if the kid annoys her to often and then the dog is disciplined.The point is an Akitu cross staff can be very good dog with a soft temperment and mine is living proof so you can all stop judging the dog you dont know ,its as bad as racism, bias and its pure bigoted if you have never raised one yourself. End off.
> 
> Ps here is my Akitu/staff. very very dangerous and aggresive lol


Punishing your dog because she is essentially telling your child to go away and give her some space is not a good thing to do and definitely doesn't teach your dog not to get upset with your child, but it will teach her not bother growling but to skip it and what comes after growling? this is how bites happen, the dog is punished for warning a child away so eventually uses their mouth to get them away with seemingly 'no warning'. a six year old should know better or should be being taught better than to pester a dog to the point it feels the need to growl.

oops posted a bit late *note to self don't assume first recent post you see on old thread is the only one:Banghead


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it was too early in the morning when I first posted...I missed the worrying points of the 'necro OP's post!!
Hopefully they will take the advice on board and continue to have a happy dog and happy child.


----------



## sonyanut (Oct 11, 2015)

sdc121 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking of getting a male 8 week old Japanese akita cross staffordshire bull terrier, could people tell me what they think to these dogs if been anything bad or good reviews?
> 
> ...


Hi I own a female akita/ staff she is 13 wks old. Lily is well behaved and I am finding her easy to train . Lily is a loving pup but people are right she can be aloof when out , you must constantly let her know that you are the boss. I keep her well socialised , I have 4 cats who she lives with. I introduced Lily to lots of children and other dogs with no problems. I will not be breeding her she will be spayed asap. I only took her on because the person who had her from 5 was old couldn't cope. I have never regretted getting her. It is a really strong breed and needs a solid owner.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

sonyanut said:


> Hi I own a female akita/ staff she is 13 wks old. Lily is well behaved and I am finding her easy to train . Lily is a loving pup but people are right she can be aloof when out , you must constantly let her know that you are the boss. I keep her well socialised , I have 4 cats who she lives with. I introduced Lily to lots of children and other dogs with no problems. I will not be breeding her she will be spayed asap. I only took her on because the person who had her from 5 was old couldn't cope. I have never regretted getting her. It is a really strong breed and needs a solid owner.


OMG - someone bought a pup at 5 weeks old and couldn't cope so passed her on? She should still be with her mum at that age - I wish you luck because a pup taken away from mum early needs a lot more socialisation and care and given the breeds your girl has been crossed with, more still. 
Well done for taking her on, but you will have your work cut out. People like the breeder and person you got her from are the lowest.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> OMG - someone bought a pup at 5 weeks old and couldn't cope so passed her on? She should still be with her mum at that age - I wish you luck because a pup taken away from mum early needs a lot more socialisation and care and given the breeds your girl has been crossed with, more still.
> Well done for taking her on, but you will have your work cut out. People like the breeder and person you got her from are the lowest.


Very true.

Says a lot about the Breeder though that she even mated an Akita to a Staffy in the first place.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> OMG - someone bought a pup at 5 weeks old and couldn't cope so passed her on? She should still be with her mum at that age - I wish you luck because a pup taken away from mum early needs a lot more socialisation and care and given the breeds your girl has been crossed with, more still.
> Well done for taking her on, but you will have your work cut out. People like the breeder and person you got her from are the lowest.


I'm confused about this post, actually. First she says the pup is 13 weeks, then goes on to talk about what the dog needs which you wouldn't know in a puppy that age, then says she got her at 5, but doesn't say whether it is 5 weeks or months or whatever. Very misleading.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I'm confused about this post, actually. First she says the pup is 13 weeks, then goes on to talk about what the dog needs which you wouldn't know in a puppy that age, then says she got her at 5, but doesn't say whether it is 5 weeks or months or whatever. Very misleading.


I think she's saying that the previous owner had the pup from five weeks old, then decided she couldn't cope.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweety said:


> I think she's saying that the previous owner had the pup from five weeks old, then decided she couldn't cope.


Well, if the previous owner is getting on a bit getting a puppy was pretty stupid in the first place, especially a cross she knew nothing about. If the pup is only thirteen weeks old, I am a little concerned at the poster assertion that she has to constantly show him who's boss. He is a puppy ffs! I don't like that. You need to make a friend of a dog from that young age, not try to teach him who is boss. Anyway, my mongrel was four weeks old when we got him and all he ever did was sleep, so I don't see how someone couldn't cope unless they thought he would arrive ready housetrained!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

sonyanut said:


> Hi I own a female akita/ staff she is 13 wks old. Lily is well behaved and I am finding her easy to train . Lily is a loving pup but people are right she can be aloof when out , you must constantly let her know that you are the boss. I keep her well socialised , I have 4 cats who she lives with. I introduced Lily to lots of children and other dogs with no problems. I will not be breeding her she will be spayed asap. I only took her on because the person who had her from 5 was old couldn't cope. I have never regretted getting her. It is a really strong breed and needs a solid owner.


Of course a 13 week old pup is loving and well behaved and easy to train - she's young enough and dependant enough to need your approval. Wait until she's 13 months before starting to make a true assessment of her character, once she's more mature and self-confident. If you're already feel you have to let her know who's boss, it could indicate trouble ahead. You're supposed to be her best friend, and working with co-operation should be more productive.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

This is an old thread, OP started it three years ago!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

I get the distinct impression this is nothing but a big wind up troll post.

Has anyone noticed that apart from the OP the OPer hasn't actually posted in this thread and it is on page 5 of posting now.

Especially as the Op was asking for advice if he / she was genuine surely they would want to be part of the discussion


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Other forums I have used normally lock old posts, with a heading at the top saying this is an old post so posting no longer allowed.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

kare said:


> Other forums I have used normally lock old posts, with a heading at the top saying this is an old post so posting no longer allowed.


Good idea.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

jamat said:


> I get the distinct impression this is nothing but a big wind up troll post.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that apart from the OP the OPer hasn't actually posted in this thread and it is on page 5 of posting now.
> 
> Especially as the Op was asking for advice if he / she was genuine surely they would want to be part of the discussion


I wouldn't expect them to come back after so many years, they've probably forgotten all about us!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

lostbear said:


> Like some of the early posters on this thread, the only dog I've ever been frightened of was an akita. I'd known Teddy since he was 8 weeks old when his owner got him. I was friendly in an "hello, how are you, nice pup" way with his owner, but wasn't pally. He introduced me to Teddy, and I saw this dog (and cuddled him) twice a day five times a week as I went to and from work. (He was almost always in the front garden). I considered Teddy one of my dog 'friends' and would often give him a treat and a hug at the gate. He would stand on his hind legs and lick my ears wile I rubbed his chest. One day, when he was three years old, and he had his head on my shoulder, he began to growl. I gently placed my hands either side of his face and very slowly drew back my head. He was growling in a very threatening and aggressive manner, and suddenly lunged at me. I was very fortunate in that I was far enough back to jerk my face out of his way, but I have no doubt that if he could have bitten me, he would have done so. I never touched him again, and in fact crossed the road to avoid passing the gate. I don't know what prompted that lunge - whether it was me, whether he had seen something behind me (but it was me he was focussed on), or whether when I became tense due to his growling, he picked up on that and it prompted him to go for me. I was on my way into work and hadn't touched any other dogs, so should not have smelt threateningly 'doggy'. The following day he was wagging and yodelling at me over the gate, but I ignored what I would once have taken as an invitation to give him a love.
> 
> I suppose much of it was my own fault for becoming so familiar with someone else's dog, so feel free to throw some flak at me! But I used to meet many dogs of all varieties, some of which I saw on a regular basis, knew by name and would give a biccie to, and often chat with their owners. This is the only one I have ever, ever felt really afraid of. There were, and are dogs that I am cautious with - but with him I was terrified, and to be honest if I could have avoided going down his street I would have.
> 
> ...


I dont like staffies. I think its fair that we let our experiences judge the breed to a certain degree. We are intelligent enough to know not all dogs of a certain breed are one way or another but we cant help which breed we like and which we dont.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> This is an old thread, OP started it three years ago!


It is, but someone new came along and added to it so we all felt we should respond.



kare said:


> Other forums I have used normally lock old posts, with a heading at the top saying this is an old post so posting no longer allowed.


Well, we moderators are volunteers who don't have time to go through the forum locking all the old posts. If someone adds to one and it is irrelevant, it will be locked. This appeared to be relevant, if not to the original post.



Burrowzig said:


> I wouldn't expect them to come back after so many years, they've probably forgotten all about us!


There was a new post from someone else, wasn't there? I am I going even more senile than I thought?

I am hoping Mark is working on getting the similar threads list removed so that we don't have all these old posts rearing their forgotten heads. In the meantime, if anyone sees one which is completely irrelevant, please report it.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

newfiesmum said:


> Well, we moderators are volunteers who don't have time to go through the forum locking all the old posts.


Im not saying mods should do. I believe it was an automatic lock. If it hits a year old it gets locked


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> *There was a new post from someone else, wasn't there*? I am I going even more senile than I thought?
> 
> I am hoping Mark is working on getting the similar threads list removed so that we don't have all these old posts rearing their forgotten heads. In the meantime, if anyone sees one which is completely irrelevant, please report it.


Indeed there was. I think the 'similar threads' bit at the bottom of the page has a lot to answer for in terms of the current number of old threads being raked up. And half the time, there's no similarity other than a word in common. The 'similar threads' at the moment are about breading (breeding) a Staff, taking one to spain, and getting a Staffy pup. Where's the similarity there?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> I dont like staffies. I think its fair that we let our experiences judge the breed to a certain degree. We are intelligent enough to know not all dogs of a certain breed are one way or another but we cant help which breed we like and which we dont.


I suppose that depends, its a shame to dislike a whole breed of dog as they are all individuals. I can understand a couple of bad experiences would make someone anxious/wary but not actually dislike a whole breed. If I felt like that about for example Labradors because of a few bad experiences I would make an effort to meet and get to know some lovely natured labs so that I could accept I dislike that particular Lab I had an issue with but not the whole breed.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I suppose that depends, its a shame to dislike a whole breed of dog as they are all individuals. I can understand a couple of bad experiences would make someone anxious/wary but not actually dislike a whole breed. If I felt like that about for example Labradors because of a few bad experiences I would make an effort to meet and get to know some lovely natured labs so that I could accept I dislike that particular Lab I had an issue with but not the whole breed.


It could also be 'dislike' as in 'don't like the look of'. I don't like the look of Staffs, and though I've met some very sweet ones, it's not a breed I'd ever own. I think you have to like the look of a dog too.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Burrowzig said:


> It could also be 'dislike' as in 'don't like the look of'. I don't like the look of Staffs, and though I've met some very sweet ones, it's not a breed I'd ever own. I think you have to like the look of a dog too.


Some people think Shar-Pei are an ugly breed, but I love their squishy faces and to me they're beautiful! It's often all in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> It could also be 'dislike' as in 'don't like the look of'. I don't like the look of Staffs, and though I've met some very sweet ones, it's not a breed I'd ever own. I think you have to like the look of a dog too.


There are loads of dogs I'd love to own that are not particularly good looking, lots of scruffy terrier types for instance. I wouldn't say I disliked a breed of dog just because I didn't particularly like its appearance.


----------

